# Kicker Solo Baric S10a subs - specs/documentation needed



## Buffboy (Nov 11, 2015)

So I have a couple mint Kicker Solo Baric S10a subs that I bought back in the mid-90's that I am FINALLY getting around to installing. Don't ask why I never used them until now, but kind of feel like I have the means to finally do these speakers justice in an SQ setup...

However, sometime over the past two decades I've misplaced the specs and documentation that came with this model of sub. I recall someone once had a link to the S10a T/S specs but that uploaded pic seems to have disappeared. And Kicker only posts info for the Solo Baric series going back to the S10c model, which came after the 'a' series.

Can anyone provide the info I need? I'm looking for a full set of T/S parameters for the 'a' model and would also love to see the documentation that would have come with this model of sub, particularly around the box requirements. The S10c 'manual' mentions building a slightly smaller box (0.6 ft3) to utilize the full power handling of that sub, which is something I do not recall with the earlier 'a' model sub? Any help would be much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## Scott Graham (9 mo ago)

Do you still need this information? I have one in storage and can take a screenshot if required.


----------



## Italiano1981 (1 mo ago)

Hi Mate.Do you still have some information about Kicker S10 A?


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Italiano1981 said:


> Hi Mate.Do you still have some information about Kicker S10 A?








Product Manuals | KICKER®


Find the right manual for your Kicker system. Easily find and download a pdf of the full product manual that you are looking for.




www.kicker.com


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

I don’t have the t/s specs but box specs are the same from the a-d series solos. .33 for the 8, .66 for the 10 and .88 for the 12”. These volumes include driver displacement.


----------



## pwisniewski217 (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks mate


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

pwisniewski217 said:


> Thanks mate


No problem.😉


----------

